# 2 stone weight gain plan



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm planning gaining 2 stone in shortest possible time. There's no way it will all be muscle but oh well I'm not a six pack kinda guy anyway. I was planning on using steroids see what I could gain an them but my girlfriend has found them so Iv promised her I won't use them.

Foods I'll be getting in is mostly oats, peanut butter (will be making peanut butter and oat bars) whey protein, lentils, brown rice, chicken and turkey, (no red meat it's more expensive) and eggs.

Anyone know any other food that I could get in that's cheap?

Weight so far is 16 stone, lifts so far 170kg bench, and 200kg squat, I don't deadlift because it gives me bad back.

Any tips I appreciate it.

Iv been lifting for a long time now (over ten years) and it's getting boring like I want to quit but can't because it swims in my blood.

Iv hit the wall in gains a looooong time ago so any feedback on how to kick start the gains again would be appreciated. My training is mostly for strength I do a lot of 1 rep maxes


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Putting weight on is not difficult, eating thousands of calories a day will ensure rapid weight/fat gain.

I say fat gain because everything above what you need to burn in calories on a daily basis will be stored as fat.

Yes you probably will gain some muscle/water whilst on AAS but with a 2 stone weight gain you probably won't see anything other than the fat.

I personally have to say this is a stupid idea unless you are getting into the strong man stuff, even then the health implications outweigh the strength gains for me.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Putting weight on is not difficult, eating thousands of calories a day will ensure rapid weight/fat gain.
> 
> I say fat gain because everything above what you need to burn in calories on a daily basis will be stored as fat.
> 
> ...


 A stupid idea you say. Love it. It just makes me more determined


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> A stupid idea you say. Love it. It just makes me more determined


 Rapid fat gain is not healthy.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Target weights to gain to are pretty much always a bad idea. If you want to make yourself fat then crack on but don't try to convince yourself this is a smart plan.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@Jack of blades I would argue that gaining 2 stone in the shortest possible time is far worse for you than running a single cycle if done properly.

You are asking for trouble. There is only so far you can go naturally. If you really want to do gear tell your girlfriend where to go, you're a grown man.

If she uses the contraceptive pill, she also uses steroids.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jack of blades said:


> I'm planning gaining 2 stone in shortest possible time. There's no way it will all be muscle but oh well I'm not a six pack kinda guy anyway. I was planning on using steroids see what I could gain an them but my girlfriend has found them so Iv promised her I won't use them.
> 
> Foods I'll be getting in is mostly oats, peanut butter (will be making peanut butter and oat bars) whey protein, lentils, brown rice, chicken and turkey, (no red meat it's more expensive) and eggs.
> 
> ...


 If you've been training that long then if you put 2 stone on in a short period of time 90% of it will be water and fat.

if you want to make the gains and have gear and want to use said gear then grow a pair and use it. What's your gf going to do leave you?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> If you've been training that long then if you put 2 stone on in a short period of time 90% of it will be water and fat.
> 
> if you want to make the gains and have gear and want to use said gear then grow a pair and use it. What's your gf going to do leave you?


 Yes lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jack of blades said:


> Yes lol


 f**k her then lol if she'd bin you for something as daft as that she's no worth keeping. What difference does it make to her if you use gear?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you gain 2 stone of mostly fat in a short space of time, be prepared for some nice stretch marks


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> I'm planning gaining 2 stone in shortest possible time. There's no way it will all be muscle but oh well I'm not a six pack kinda guy anyway. I was planning on using steroids see what I could gain an them but my girlfriend has found them so Iv promised her I won't use them.
> 
> Foods I'll be getting in is mostly oats, peanut butter (will be making peanut butter and oat bars) whey protein, lentils, brown rice, chicken and turkey, (no red meat it's more expensive) and eggs.
> 
> ...


 ten years lifting and asking this sh1t

LOL

OK


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> I'm planning gaining 2 stone in shortest possible time.... I was planning on using steroids see what I could gain an them but my girlfriend has found them so Iv promised her I won't use them.


 Nope. You're forever small now bro. I'd just give up on lifting altogether if I was you. In fact I'd just give up on life.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> If you gain 2 stone of mostly fat in a short space of time, be prepared for some nice stretch marks


 I'm already covered in stretch marks from muscle gain arms calves you name it. I put a lot of muscle on in my teens and early twenties


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

St. Michael said:


> Nope. You're forever small now bro. I'd just give up on lifting altogether if I was you. In fact I'd just give up on life.


 Thanks


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I may get really fat who knows that's what makes it fun lol. Did an intense 2 and a half hour workout today to make sure those excess caleries are used to recover


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Trying to put on a certain amount of weight in the shortest possible time frame is a bad idea and will pretty much guarantee that a majority of the weight will be fat and water.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DIRTY BULKING was a waste of time


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> I may get really fat who knows


 Who knows? Everyone in this thread but you I'm afraid. There is a 0% chance you aren't just going to make yourself unecessarily fat. Seriously.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> f**k her then lol if she'd bin you for something as daft as that she's no worth keeping. What difference does it make to her if you use gear?


 To her gear will make heart explode lol


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

What's more realistic then a stone? Although I have been training for over 10 years the last few years Iv been really slacking no motivation in gym. I know there's more gains on the table if you want I trained more seriously again.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> What's more realistic then a stone?


 My advice would be to not think of any target for weight gain at all.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Say what you's want about what I'm doing but so far I have gained strength and energy eating loads of oats. I'm probably about 2000 calories above my maintenance. I admit I'm getting very bloated weight belt is a lot tighter but Iv started to develop a big F off line down my chest and I'm enjoying actually progressing with my lifts instead of being stuck in a rut


----------

